# keeping vizsla's warm?



## airman (Jul 16, 2006)

i'm in CA and hunt a golden, and now also have a Vizsla i'm starting. He hunted behind the golden just fine till he got cold. It was pheasant opener and his first hunt, and it was pouring down rain. I put him in the truck for the rest of the day and was fine. The next day my wife had to show him and his tail would not come up and he would yelp. My breader said that it happens when they get to cold. Needless to say he took a second in show, but could have won if he could hold his tail up. I'm hunting him this weekend and trying to find something to keep him warm in the field. Any idea's short of neopreme coat for duck hunting. Thanks


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

don't hunt him for a long time in a cold rain, thats golden territory not visla


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Why not a neopreme vest, I've put one on my lab when hunting nasty cover. They get used to it, just cut the leg hole alittle bigger so they dont rub, and create sore spots on long hunts, I agree with Bob don't let him get that cold.


----------



## swope (Nov 22, 2006)

I use a neoprene vest while I hunt my V when it gets cold out. This is the one that I use:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... &noImage=0

It also doubles as a skid guard and does it suprisingly well. I thought that it would get torn to shreds right away but this is my second season hunting with it and I'm pretty sure that I'm going to get at least one more. I recommend the blaze orange version. Pointing dogs look silly in camo, IMO.

All that aside, your dog is going to be miserable in cold, wet conditions. Vizslas simply do not have the undercoat and are not made for duck hunting conditions.


----------

